# Can you spoil your birds too much



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I love all of my tiels very much, but I have an extra special place for Lenny.
He calls to me when I walk by and whistles at me...if I walk anywhere even close to someone who is holding him, he will fly towards me. I have really enjoyed that bonding time with him. Tonight I was holding him on my shoulder and I went over to speak to my other tiels, I was doing tricks with them and giving them ALOT of attention...Lenny started standing up really tall and flapping his feathers really hard and hissing! I thought he wanted off of my should so I went to his cage to put him on top and he started going back and forth calling at me and leaning towards me...I am wondering, have I spoiled him too much? He used to bite at my face when I would lean toward him...he would bite my hand or arm if I tried to get him off of my shoulder, but in the last few days he has sat really close to my face, kind of like he is loving me...and when I turn my face towards him he is sitting there letting me kiss him and get really close to him. No one else can do this, only me. It is so sweet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds do get jealous and will compete for your attention. It's OK as long as the violence doesn't get too far out of control.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

You have a tiel mate now! It may wear off with time. He will get busy with being a bird and calm down.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you tiel fan, he used to kind of lunge at a tiel once in a while if they got near his millet or any of his other foods, but now he seems to have calmed down a bit. I will definitely keep an eye on him though just to make sure.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL...Cinnamon, is that what is going on? I was kind of thinking the same thing. Do you think I should not pick him up so much? I home school so my daughter and I are home usually all day. We have him with us, either on my shoulder or jumping between our two desks most of the day. I mean there is a good 1-2 hours that he goes on his play gym or sits in his cage with the door open and sleeps. If we go in the living room though he is hollering at us to come and get him. It is cute, I just wanted to make sure it is okay.
Thank you for responding to my thread.


----------

